# OK, so what are my chances?



## phil-o-sophical (May 22, 2009)

Hi all

Here's the scenario:

I am 46, married and with two boys 8 and 10.

My wife and I have been visiting the States for the last 20 years, and have now decided that it is where we would like to be based.

I have a couple of possibilities that may make this possible and would like to know what the chances of successful immigration would be.

Firstly, I have a long term business relationship with a Charlotte NC business. I am a freelance sales agent, and have been their European agent for a number of years and can lever a sponsored job.

Secondly, another possibility would be the setting of a US based manufacturing business to supply household goods to retail stores. This would be a subsidiary of a UK manufacturing business that has identified the US as a potential market. Although I would not be making an equity investment, I could get a secondment from the UK company to set up the manufacturing plant and establish the business in the US.

Just starting to think out loud and wondered what the views of the knowledgeable folks on this forum would be.

Many thanks!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Let me rephrase - you are a sales guy. Beating the pavement, knocking on doors to make a sale no matter at what level you may do so.
@@@"Lever a sponsored job"? If an employer is open to go through the hoops to sponsor you he can APPLY for a visa. 
@@@Do you see a UK company setting up manufacturing for retail goods for distribution in today's market in the US and have this done by a sales guy?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

phil-o-sophical said:


> Just starting to think out loud and wondered what the views of the knowledgeable folks on this forum would be.
> 
> Many thanks!


I see L1s and E2s in here. We don't have many facts to work on, but I'd say there was a significant chance. Such a path is not for DIY. Use a suitably qualified immigration lawyer to chart your route. They should be members pf AILA and have a proven track record in cases like yours.


----------



## phil-o-sophical (May 22, 2009)

twostep said:


> Let me rephrase - you are a sales guy. Beating the pavement, knocking on doors to make a sale no matter at what level you may do so.
> @@@"Lever a sponsored job"? If an employer is open to go through the hoops to sponsor you he can APPLY for a visa.
> @@@Do you see a UK company setting up manufacturing for retail goods for distribution in today's market in the US and have this done by a sales guy?


Yes sales, it is of course very easy and anybody can do it.

However, with sales in the $10,000,000 region per annum, that does make make me somewhat of a valuable commodity, however hard that is for you to swallow. And someone that can bring in $10m p.a. is even more valued in this market.

And yes I do see a UK company setting up and using a sales guy. But one that has almost thirty years of sales, manufacturing and distribution experience.

Your response really does seem derogatory and somewhat bitter


----------



## phil-o-sophical (May 22, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> I see L1s and E2s in here. We don't have many facts to work on, but I'd say there was a significant chance. Such a path is not for DIY. Use a suitably qualified immigration lawyer to chart your route. They should be members pf AILA and have a proven track record in cases like yours.


Many thanks, that is very helpful information. Just hopped on here looking for some initial feedback, and your comments are most useful. Thanks again.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

phil-o-sophical said:


> Yes sales, it is of course very easy and anybody can do it.
> 
> However, with sales in the $10,000,000 region per annum, that does make make me somewhat of a valuable commodity, however hard that is for you to swallow. And someone that can bring in $10m p.a. is even more valued in this market.
> 
> ...


Were you so kind to give some details ... In some industries these may be impressive numbers; in others it does not scratch a matrix. But this is neither here nor there. 

Neither derogatory nor bitter. I have been working with sales people; industry rainmakers for the last 8 years. Top producers are on the market. Mergers/cut backs/consolidations/re-structure - you name it. 

Last week a superregional bank shut down their complete national accounts department. Production ytd 500% over quota. Two weeks notice, 1 year non-compete, no bonus 2009 and between 2 and 4 weeks pay for every full year in the current position (notice "current" not with employer as some were 20+ year veterans). Producers, analysts, admin to the switch board. And I get this daily:>(

I hope not to get into hot waters with Fatbrit. Have you discovered LinkedIn to get some current and industry specific information? Most of the groups are very open to networking. For your wife - city-data is a US forum with geographic sub chapters discussing everything from power bills to baby sitters.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

twostep said:


> I hope not to get into hot waters with Fatbrit.


The main difference with this query is he's not looking for employment to create his immigrant status (always difficult, and especially so at the moment!) but rather creating the employment. Given a viable business model and sufficient capital to start it up (and this could be as low as $100k with some routes), there's a good chance of success with appropriate guidance.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> The main difference with this query is he's not looking for employment to create his immigrant status (always difficult, and especially so at the moment!) but rather creating the employment. Given a viable business model and sufficient capital to start it up (and this could be as low as $100k with some routes), there's a good chance of success with appropriate guidance.


I know sunshine:>) His immigration status will depend on the successful employment. Who knows what he is selling, what the margins are, ... ?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

twostep said:


> I know sunshine:>) His immigration status will depend on the successful employment. Who knows what he is selling, what the margins are, ... ?


Sales folks are born, not made. He's obviously got the gene.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> Sales folks are born, not made. He's obviously got the gene.


And the clients?


----------

